# Homemade Wood Climbing Stick ideas wanted....



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know about wood, especially with the weight and price of wood. But if you search here some guys made some out of conduit that bolted together. I thought of building some of the conduit ones to leave on a public land spot I hunt so I wouldn't care about them being stolen.


----------



## bblefty (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried it this year and it didn't really work out. To be somewhat lighter I just used 2 and half ft long 2x4 with three steps each. Using a screw in bolt with a metal loop I could use chain and a sturdy carabiner. These ended up costing the same as the cheaper online metal ones. If you look around it really is just worth buying offline. The wood will only last one year and I have already had one break. Smashing wood kind of ruins a hunt anyways.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

find the right deal, and you can buy them for just as cheap.


----------



## 285pro (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Not climbing stciks, wooden climbing blocks

old fashioned tried & trued blocks.
Selected pallet wood around 3X4 (maple is good, Cyprus is good too and found a lot on commercial pallets from the south.
Cut into 5 1/2" lengths on a 15 degree angle.
Bore a 1/2-5/8" inch hole thru the 3" side 3/4 the way up one end (short end is used "up" and stepped on.
6-9' lengths of NYLON clothes line double strung and looped close thru hole.
2 Packets blk. Ritz dye and a gallon hot water.
Soak rope and all for a day - rinse real good and dry. They should look like grey oak bark.
Wrap around tree, thru loop, back around tree again, wind tag end between block and tree pulling tight to end of rope.
Climb and bounce a few times on blocks to set.
They are (almost) as good as welded.
Cheap, expendable, and damned near invisible unless you know exactly where to look.
Really nice on a tree with a big comfy fork in the limb. Put them up and forget them. Good for years. I've some that are probably 20 yrs. old and as good as when made.


----------



## 285pro (Dec 1, 2011)

Have any pics of the wood climbing blocks


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to,see pics as well!


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

What if you used 2x2's and made an actuall ladder style.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Wood climbing blocks


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> What if you used 2x2's and made an actuall ladder style.


I agree that a wood design should be a conventional ladder with 2 vertical pieces and rungs, and some simple stand offs. It could be built much narrower than a standard step ladder to save weight and bulk. The rungs could be made from lower grade hardwood IE recovered/recycled pallet materials, but the verticals need to be decent quality stuff. Yellow pine doesn't glue to well and is heavy, but it's strong.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm cheap as it gets but would never risk my life to save a buck


----------



## pilsbury38 (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought a 20ft stick on amazon for $40 free shipping


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

For $50.00 you can get one of these on craigslist....http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/3469800898.html

Light weight, won't rust and you can leave it chained to a tree in the woods so you'd never have to carry it very far.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

i'd use something bigger than those pieces of wood for the blocks. one of my friends almost died falling off of them... they don't sound safe at all


----------



## roverdisc98 (Nov 11, 2011)

academy has their 20' offset sticks on sale for $29.99 and free shipping over $45


----------



## fowlskies (Oct 10, 2012)

Gander mountain has a set of sticks for $40. They are not the lght weight ones like LW but 12 lbs isn't too bad. This is what I'm getting, I looked into making my own also but for the price of material compared to these and it was a no brainer.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Never go cheap if you are putting your life an limb in danger. But if you were tied off the wood blocks if made out of outdoor rated 2x4 an good rope might work for you. but might be slippery so I would pass on them.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

If I was going to make wood steps it would be out of 1" or 1-1/4" plywood. Cut them 3.5"X6" drill a hole through it the 1" way and use the rope to cam lock it down.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 29, 2009)

I use those exact wooden blocks as my top platform when hunting from a sling-type stand...but I climb the tree with Lone Wolf Sticks 
For what it is worth I'm about 220 lbs and have never had one even slip an inch after "seating" them when installing them to the tree.


----------



## Doubl3agle (Jun 30, 2010)

Scott F said:


> I use those exact wooden blocks as my top platform when hunting from a sling-type stand...but I climb the tree with Lone Wolf Sticks
> For what it is worth I'm about 220 lbs and have never had one even slip an inch after "seating" them when installing them to the tree.


How many blocks do you use as your Top Platform? Do they provide enough support to move around the tree and shoot?


----------



## Scott F (Jan 29, 2009)

For me, they provide adequate support. I put one on each side of the tree's trunk and usually end up standing/leaning on one of these wooden blocks with one leg and the top step of the lone wolf stick with my other leg. I can't imagine why "I" would personally need more than these three items to stand/lean on when in my stand to achieve near 360 degrees of shooting. You don't need a platform of sorts every couple of inches, these three work great for me. YMMV.


----------

